# Son & Father Built Hawthorne 20



## dxmadman (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, one down twenty to go. Those was my sons words as he polished his fenders, and looking back at his pile of bikes in my garage. We started this one last year but needed some refinish work after it was ridden during a christmas parade. My son did most of the work including assembly and paint,also choice of parts. He is very proud of himself and out cruising the hood with my daughter keeping an eye out.
I never tried to put a date this lil guy,but its got some flake paint,nice toxel seat,The wheels are newer shimano,original crank,some nice early torrington pedals, some flame tread tires. Still need some truss rods.
He does want to sell it to build some other bikes," gotta teach him to budget and finance and keep some cash around when dad needs it".Right now im just as proud as a dad can stand it!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats cool. Father and son teaming up and gettingerdun.
Looks great.
Now how old is the apprentice?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitown (May 1, 2012)

Awesome job! I love the fact that your son wants to sell it and build more... great that you are teaching him about budgeting and thinking ahead. It's good for him to realize that some restorations are worth more for the experience alone, as the resale value usually falls short of time/materials/plating/paint etc...  But if done correctly and with establishing a budget and goals he can make it a worth while endeavor.

Good luck on the next project/projects.

Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2012)

AWESOME thread!!!! Way to go. He will remember this time of his life, his entire life.

Kudos, Daddio!!!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (May 3, 2012)

Thats GREAT!! I cannot wait until my youngest sons are old enough to turn a wrench!


----------

